# [gnome] no puedo instalar gnome ni xfce4!!! (cerrado)

## gks595

Hola  a todos. Soy usuario de Ubuntu y me gustaria instalar Gentoo. Mi ordenador es un hp, portatil, con un amd 64 x2 , del tipo k8-sse3. Bueno, al tema: he instalado gentoo, compilado el kernel, configurado la red, etc... O sea, que tengo a gentoo funcionando, pero a la hora de intentar instalar un sistema de escritorio, nada, no lo consigo. Probando con gnome me dice esto: 

dv9608 / #  emerge gnome 

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=net-libs/libsoup-2.25.1:2.4[gnome]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- net-libs/libsoup-2.26.3-r3 (Change USE: +gnome)

(dependency required by "dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "gnome" [argument])

aunque instale el paquete libsoup, me sigue diciendo lo mismo. Tampoco me deja instalar libweather, se queja tambien....

He probado a poner layman y añadir el overlay gnome, pero nada, lo mismo....

Intento con xfce4-meta:

dv9608 / # emerge xfce4-meta

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10:2[jpeg]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6 (Change USE: +jpeg)

(dependency required by "xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.6.1-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.6.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "xfce4-meta" [argument])

He mirado las guias de gentoo, en un monton de paginas.....nada, todo lo que pruebo no me sirve.

Como último recurso, antes de molestar a nadie, decidi buscar ayuda en estos foros.

Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar.... Gracias.Last edited by gks595 on Sat Jan 02, 2010 12:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

¡Bienvenido al foro y a Gentoo!

 *Quote:*   

> net-libs/libsoup-2.26.3-r3 (Change USE: +gnome)

 

Lo que te dice emerge es que añadas la USE 'gnome' al paquete net-libs/libsoup. Si estás instalando gnome esta USE es más que recomendable que la tengas activada en tu make.conf, de lo contrario añade el paquete que te comenta arriba a tu /etc/portage/package.use.

 *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6 (Change USE: +jpeg) 

 

Idem de lo mismo.

----------

## gks595

Gracias por tu respuesta, me ha servido, aunque ahora me da un error de dependencias circulares y no se como resolverlo:

dv9608 / #  emerge gnome 

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3  USE="cups ldap -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -esd -mono" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.26.3-r1  USE="gstreamer -artworkextra -guile -opengl -test" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8  USE="doc -examples -svg" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-python/sphinx-0.6.3  USE="doc -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-python/jinja2-2.2.1  USE="doc -examples -i18n -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-python/sphinx-0.6.3  USE="doc -test" 

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sphinx-0.6.3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/jinja2-2.2.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/jinja2-2.2.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sphinx-0.6.3', 'merge') (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

¿Tiene alguien idea de como se resuelve esto?????

----------

## Coghan

No estoy muy seguro pero puede que el problema venga de la USE 'doc' en ambos paquetes 

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild N ] dev-python/jinja2-2.2.1 USE="doc -examples -i18n -test"
> 
> [ebuild N ] dev-python/sphinx-0.6.3 USE="doc -test" 

 

----------

## gks595

Arreglado. Quite el USE doc de make.conf  resuelto, era eso que me decias. Muchas gracias, ahora esta instalando, espero poder usar este sistema del que hablan tan bien...

----------

## JotaCE

 *gks595 wrote:*   

> Arreglado. Quite el USE doc de make.conf  resuelto, era eso que me decias. Muchas gracias, ahora esta instalando, espero poder usar este sistema del que hablan tan bien...

 

Ya instalaste xorg-x11 ?

# emerge xorg-x11

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Gentoo es una de las distribuciones que tiene mas documentacion online, por no decir la que mas tiene.

Hay esta la Wiki, el Handbook y Papa Google con el cual solo tienes que decorar lo que estas buscando con la palabra Gentoo como por ejemplo Entorno grafico en Gentoo y de esa manera encontraras muchisimas cosas relacionadas con lo que andas buscando.

y Como plan B esta este foro   :Rolling Eyes: 

PD: Me gustaria saber que opinas de Gentoo con diferencia al Ubuntu en el poco tiempo que llevas usando, aunque creo que aun es muy temprano para hacerte esa pregunta.   :Laughing: 

Saludos y bienvenido a Gentoo

----------

## gks595

Hola de nuevo. La verdad es que aun no he probado gentoo, en modo grafico. Ayer deje compilando, por fin, gnome, pero cuando volvi, encontre un error al compilar xulrunner, asi que  a hacer mas pruebas toca..... Ya os contare que me parece Gentoo vs Ubuntu, cuando logre instalarla, claro. Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.

----------

## vincent-

Pega los errores de compilación si quieres que te ayudemos.

----------

## gks595

Aqui pongo un error de compilacion al intentar instalar xfce4. Me da un error parecido al hacerlo con gnome

Build Configuration:

* Debug Support:  yes

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/work/libxfce4menu-4.6.1 ...

make -j3 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/work/libxfce4menu-4.6.1'

Making all in tdb

make[2]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/work/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/tdb'

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I..     -march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Werror -c -o spinlock.lo spinlock.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I..     -march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Werror -c -o tdb.lo tdb.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I..     -march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Werror -c tdbtool.c

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Werror -c tdb.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/tdb.o

libtool: compile:  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I.. -march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe -Wall -Werror -c spinlock.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/spinlock.o

cc1: warnings being treated as errors

tdbtool.c: En la función ‘main’:

tdbtool.c:439: error: se descarta el valor de devolución de ‘system’, se declaró con el atributo warn_unused_result

make[2]: *** [tdbtool.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/work/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/tdb'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/work/libxfce4menu-4.6.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3087:  Called xfconf_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3656:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1:

 * 

 * ERROR: xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3087:  Called xfconf_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3656:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/xfce-base/libxfce4menu-4.6.1/temp/environment'.

----------

## vincent-

Uhm..., qué error más raro.

¿Te importaría cambiar tus lineas de CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS de tu make.conf a estas de aquí, y volver a probar?

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

----------

## gks595

Aqui pongo la salida al emerger gnome, con los parametros native en -march (-march=native -O2 -pipe)

dv9608 / # emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 7 :Cool:  dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * libgweather-2.26.2.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libgweather-2.26.2.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/work/libgweather-2.26.2.1 ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: libgweather-2.26.2.1

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 * Applying libgweather-2.26.2.1-automagic-python.patch ...               [ ok ]

«m4/lt~obsolete.m4» borrado

«m4/ltoptions.m4» borrado

«m4/ltsugar.m4» borrado

«m4/ltversion.m4» borrado

«m4/libtool.m4» borrado

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/work/libgweather-2.26.2.1' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...             [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...                                              [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/work/libgweather-2.26.2.1 ...

 * econf: updating libgweather-2.26.2.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating libgweather-2.26.2.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --enable-locations-compression --disable-all-translations-in-one-xml --disable-static --enable-python --disable-gtk-doc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for Win32... no

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for intltool >= 0.40.3... 0.40.5 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.19... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for gconftool-2... /usr/bin/gconftool-2

checking what warning flags to pass to the C compiler... -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes

checking what language compliance flags to pass to the C compiler... 

checking for more warnings... no

checking for GTK... yes

checking for LIBXML... yes

checking for LIBSOUP_GNOME... yes

checking for GCONF... yes

Using config source xml:merged:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults for schema installation

Using $(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas as install directory for schema files

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for GLIB - version >= 2.13.0... yes (version 2.22.2)

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for regexec... yes

checking for struct tm.tm_gmtoff... yes

checking for _NL_MEASUREMENT_MEASUREMENT... yes

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.6

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib64/python2.6/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib64/python2.6/site-packages

checking for headers required to compile python extensions... found

checking for PYGOBJECT... yes

checking for gtkdoc-check... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-check

checking for gtkdoc-rebase... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-rebase

checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... no

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

checking for sed... /bin/sed

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating shave

config.status: creating shave-libtool

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating po-locations/Makefile

config.status: creating libgweather/Makefile

config.status: creating libgweather/gweather.pc

config.status: creating libgweather/gweather-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating data/Makefile

config.status: creating python/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

# INTLTOOL_MAKEFILE

libgweather-2.26.2.1 configure summary:

	Prefix:				/usr

	Source code location:		.

	Compiler:			/bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/work/libgweather-2.26.2.1/./shave cc x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

	Locations.xml translations:	one big file

	Locations.xml compression:	yes

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/work/libgweather-2.26.2.1 ...

make -j3 

Making all in po

Making all in po-locations

Making all in libgweather

  CC    weather-iwin.o

  CC    weather.o

  CC    weather-metar.o

  CC    weather-met.o

  CC    weather-bom.o

  CC    weather-wx.o

  CC    weather-sun.o

  CC    gweather-enum-types.o

  CC    gweather-prefs.o

  CC    gweather-gconf.o

  CC    gweather-xml.o

  CC    gweather-location.o

  CC    gweather-timezone.o

gweather-timezone.c: En la función ‘gweather_timezones_parse_xml’:

gweather-timezone.c:155: aviso: puede ser que se utilice ‘dst_offset’ sin inicializar en esta función

gweather-timezone.c:155: nota: ‘dst_offset’ se declaró aquí

  CC    location-entry.o

  CC    timezone-menu.o

  CC    test_metar-test_metar.o

  CC    parser.o

  CC    test_locations-test_locations.o

Generating and caching the translation database

  LINK  libgweather.la

  LINK  test_metar

  LINK  test_locations

Merging translations into gweather.schemas.

/usr/lib64/libsoup-gnome-2.4.so: undefined reference to `soup_auth_has_saved_password'

/usr/lib64/libsoup-gnome-2.4.so: undefined reference to `soup_password_manager_get_type'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [test_metar] Error 1

make[3]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

/usr/lib64/libsoup-gnome-2.4.so: undefined reference to `soup_auth_has_saved_password'

/usr/lib64/libsoup-gnome-2.4.so: undefined reference to `soup_password_manager_get_type'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [test_locations] Error 1

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3044:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2401:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3044:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2401:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1/temp/environment'.

----------

## vincent-

La verdad es que no sé qué puede estar ocurriendo.

A ver, comprueba qué versión de gcc tienes instalada:

```
qlist -Iev sys-devel/gcc
```

Asegúrate de tener esa versión seleccionada. Primero lista los perfiles de gcc:

```
gcc-config -l
```

Selecciona el correcto con gcc-config <numero> , donde <numero> es el número del perfil correspondiente a la versión que tienes instalada.

Despues, ejecuta esto, para descartar el problema de dependencias rotas:

```
revdep-rebuild -i
```

Y vuelve a probar a instalar gnome.

----------

## gks595

Solo tengo una version de gcc, la 4.3 ¿tengo que poner otra? Aqui la salida de los comandos:

dv9608 / # revdep-rebuild -i

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

dv9608 / # qlist -Iev sys-devel/gcc

sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4

dv9608 / # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4 *

dv9608 / #

----------

## Coghan

¿Tienes las USE 'debug' activada?, prueba a quitarla.

----------

## gks595

Lo mismo con USE=" -debug"

----------

## gks595

A ver si con esto alguien me puede aclarar algo. Esta es la salida de emerge despues de haber comentado dos lineas USE de make.conf:

dv9608 / # emerge gnome

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgweather-2.26.2.1  USE="python -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3  USE="avahi gnome hal -archive -bash-completion -bluetooth -cdda -debug -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -samba" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.26.1  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-2.26.3.1  USE="gnome python -cjk -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.26.3.1-r2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.26.3  USE="-glade" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.26.0-r1  USE="ipv6 sound -debug -esd -gnomecd -pulseaudio" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.26.0  USE="-debug -eds" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.26.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/vino-2.26.2-r1  USE="avahi crypt ipv6 zlib -debug -gnome-keyring -gnutls -jpeg -libnotify" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.26.0  USE="-beagle -debug -lzma" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.26.3.1  USE="-accessibility" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/sudo-1.7.2_p1  USE="pam -ldap -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.16  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.24 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.16 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.24 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.2.0  USE="-pth" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/swfdec-0.8.4  USE="gtk -alsa -doc -ffmpeg -gstreamer -pulseaudio" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.3.8-r1  USE="python -examples" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2  USE="gtk* -mdnsresponder-compat*" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.6.0  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnomeprint-python-2.26.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.24 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02  USE="cgi curl cxx -abyss -threads -tools" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.7 

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3_rc2  USE="-encode -gcdmaster -mad -pccts -vorbis" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.7.0  USE="X bzip2 corefonts openmp perl zlib -autotrace -djvu -doc -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg -jpeg2k -lcms -lqr -nocxx -openexr -png -q32 -q8 -raw -svg -tiff -truetype -wmf -xml" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libwnck-python-2.26.0  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-keyring-python-2.26.0  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.26.1  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-2.26.3  USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -gnome-keyring -kerberos -krb4 -ldap" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/bug-buddy-python-2.26.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/gedit-2.26.3  USE="python -doc -spell -xattr" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/vinagre-2.26.2  USE="avahi -applet -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome-2.26.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/seahorse-2.26.2  USE="avahi -debug -doc -ldap -libnotify -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.12  USE="nls -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3  USE="-emacs -qt4 -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.15  USE="bzip2 gnome python -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.26.3  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.0  USE="zlib -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-2.26.2  USE="-doc -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.26.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/pessulus-2.26.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-3.0.2  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.26.1 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.26.3  USE="-doc -eds -networkmanager -policykit" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.26.4  USE="gnome -beagle -debug -doc -test (-tracker) -xmp" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.26.1-r2  USE="-debug -libnotify -pulseaudio" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/eog-2.26.3  USE="dbus python -debug -doc -exif -lcms -xmp" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.26.2 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.26.1  USE="pam -debug -doc -libnotify -opengl" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.26.3-r1  USE="gstreamer -artworkextra -guile -opengl -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/totem-2.26.3-r1  USE="python -bluetooth -debug -doc -galago -lirc -nautilus -nsplugin (-tracker)" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-desktop-python-2.26.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gksu-2.0.2  USE="gnome -debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-applets-python-2.26.0  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.26.0  USE="hal ipv6 -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0  USE="hal -debug -eds -policykit" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/alacarte-0.12.1 

[ebuild  N    ] net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus-2.26.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/brasero-2.26.3  USE="cdr css libburn nautilus totem -beagle" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.26.2-r1  USE="-eds -spell -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.10-r2  USE="consolekit ipv6 pam tcpd -accessibility -afs -branding -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -remote (-selinux) -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/sound-juicer-2.26.1  USE="-debug -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/gnome-cups-manager-0.33-r1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1  USE="-debug -gstreamer" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.26.3  USE="gnome hal ipv6 -acpi -apm -debug -doc -gstreamer -policykit" 

[ebuild  N    ] mail-client/evolution-2.26.3  USE="crypt dbus hal python ssl -debug -exchange -gstreamer -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -mono -networkmanager -nntp -pda -profile" 

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/epiphany-2.26.3-r1  USE="avahi python -debug -doc -networkmanager -spell" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.22.1  USE="-debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1  USE="-automount -consolekit -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3  USE="cups -accessibility -cdr -dvdr -esd -ldap -mono" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

net-dns/avahi:0

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=net-dns/avahi-0.6.22[dbus,gtk] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-misc/vinagre-2.26.2', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=net-dns/avahi-0.6.22 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'www-client/epiphany-2.26.3-r1', 'merge')

    >=net-dns/avahi-0.6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'gnome-base/gvfs-1.2.3', 'merge')

    >=net-dns/avahi-0.6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-crypt/seahorse-2.26.2', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  Explanation:

    New USE are correctly set, but --newuse wasn't requested, so an

    installed package with incorrect USE happened to get pulled into the

    dependency graph. In order to solve this, either specify the --newuse

    option or explicitly  reinstall 'net-dns/avahi:0'.

¿que quiere decir este ultimo parrafo, lo de "Explanation:" 

mi make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE=" -qt3 -qt4 -arts mmx  X sse sse2 gtk avahi hal gnome dbus "

#USE=" X acpi apm crypt dbus consolekit alsa cdr dvdr eds extras "

#USE=" python  -debug ssl jpeg branding lock session startup-notification cups $

#FEATURES=" -userfetch "

                              [ 24 líneas leídas ]

^G Ver ayuda ^O Guardar   ^W Buscar    ^V Pág Sig   ^U PegarTxt  M-| Prim. lín.

^X Salir     ^R Leer Fich ^Y Pág Ant   ^K CortarTxt ^C Pos actualM-? Última líne

quite algo asi como makeopt=-j3 para probar si era eso, pero tampoco.....

Esto parece mision imposible....Tan dificil es instalar Gentoo????

----------

